# Any expatriates in Penang



## RiceKing (Nov 14, 2009)

Any expatriates in Penang?
Any wanna meet for coffee or tea?


----------



## Miles Quartermaine (Jun 13, 2009)

RiceKing said:


> Any expatriates in Penang?
> Any wanna meet for coffee or tea?


Perhaps a nice unwooded Chardonnay or Tasmanian Riesliing might be more interesting?


----------



## RiceKing (Nov 14, 2009)

Miles Quartermaine said:


> Perhaps a nice unwooded Chardonnay or Tasmanian Riesliing might be more interesting?


??>???


----------



## Miles Quartermaine (Jun 13, 2009)

RiceKing said:


> ??>???


Sorry, "Riesling" is incorrectly spelt. Should be one "i" Basically I tend towards a glass of wine during social outings. Each to his own. Regards, Miles


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

I will take you up on that riesling? 32 at the Mansion is a nice place to do it.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Etherus said:


> I will take you up on that riesling? 32 at the Mansion is a nice place to do it.


I´ll join you after the 2nd Jan. My doctor has told me again my sugar lever is up AND my cholesterol as well!, however she recommended I keep on the garlic, tomatoes and red wine diet!. Rob


----------



## Miles Quartermaine (Jun 13, 2009)

Etherus said:


> I will take you up on that riesling? 32 at the Mansion is a nice place to do it.


I'm outfitting our unit at Birch House ,Times Square. Still living in Sydney while work progresses. Probably won't be over until February. Look forward to catching up with you and other interested expats. Where is 32 the Mansion? Regards, Miles


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

Miles Quartermaine said:


> I'm outfitting our unit at Birch House ,Times Square. Still living in Sydney while work progresses. Probably won't be over until February. Look forward to catching up with you and other interested expats. Where is 32 the Mansion? Regards, Miles



It is in the same road as the E&O, 200m walking distance in fact towards Batu Feringi.


----------

